# Photos of 29 species of wasps from 12 families in Southern OR, + article



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Excellent! Very nicely done you obviously have spent a lot of time and patience on this. Very professional! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow thanks good read


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. Great job.


----------

